# Should I do IVF?



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

38 yrs old

TTC for over a year

2 chemical pregnancies (miscarry at 5 weeks)

Diagnosed with clotting disorder so need to take aspirin/heparin when pregnant again

Ovulate every month, 33 day cycle
Thyroid = 1.93
Progesterone day 21 = 36
LH = 7.6
FSH = 5.1
14 antral follicle count
Lupus and ANA antinuclear antibodies = negative
Normal sperm sample

I think according to NHS I have about 10-15% chance of getting pregnant naturally every month.

I went to CreateFertility in London and they said mild stimulation IVF with FSH stimulation would be £6K for 1 attempt. And the success rate is ‘up to 30%’

I thought the success rate would be higher.

Should I do IVF?


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Sunny,

If someone has advised you to move to IVF, you should ask them why they think this is the best option for you. You can obviously get pregnant, and I think you need to push your consultants on why they think they're not sticking. I see you've got a blood disorder, could it be your blood clotting disorder? And in this case would IVF help you?

Sometimes I feel that IVF is offered to women as a 'fix all' solution, instead of getting to the bottom of the problem. This is just my personal experience (IVF didn't work for me and after starting from scratch and actually dealing with my fertility issues I managed to get pregnant naturally). Personally I wouldn't put too much on statistics, as everyone has very different, complex, fertility issues. What works for some, doesn't work for others. I think before you move to IVF you need to know why you are doing it, and feel it's worth it.

xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Sunny

I agree if you have been told to try IVF then get a clear reason for it before you start, its a very hard thing to deal with and costs a lot of money. If you do however, have you looked into intralipids? I am supposed to have an immune issue my mother has lupus and whenever I get a BFP I lose it, they think my immune system kills anything off asap - colds flu embryos etc the blood work will cost me £3500!!!!!! but the actual medicine to help me is £140!!!!! everyone will add on anything they can with a smile so be very carful on what people will ask of you and what you should pay for, this maybe something you could consider, im on clexane steroids and a load more to help plus

have you considered Czech Republic, for the same treatment its £1300 I had mine done this year - you buy your drugs at asda (the cheapest there is with no VAT) scans in the UK and then go over for collection and transfer we paid for treatment scans drugs flights hotels (10 days) and spending money £2700.

heres a few links for you to have a look at

immune and blood issues http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Czech site http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=348989.0 ( the girls on this site know everything, from bus numbers to treatment protocols there are so good and have helped me so much

Read and research everything yo can and ask a lot of questions, as you are 38 you need to consider whats best for you so you don't become a IVF Lifer! good luck xx


----------

